# How to Restore Heading 1, Heading 2, etc. within a Word Document



## cheech1981 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello again,


Figured I would make a new thread for this because it's slightly different from my other question. I have been using Table of Contents styles for quite a while now. It came to my attention at some point that Word and my other pdf-creating program can only create bookmarks based off the default Heading 1, Heading 2, etc. styles in Word. 



I am currently working on a template and I deleted (by right clicking and choosing Remove) most of the default style boxes from Word styles menu (I'm running Word 2010 on Windows 7 Home). I have made a lot of progress with my template, but now I would like to bring those Heading 1, Heading 2, etc. styles back into the styles menu for my current template. 



Any ideas on how to achieve this? Thank you in advance for any time or assistance you can provide. 


Rocky


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at: How to Restore Heading 1, Heading 2, etc. within a Word Document
and: How to Restore Heading 1, Heading 2, etc. within a Word Document

For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## cheech1981 (Nov 14, 2011)

problem resolved at How to Restore Heading 1, Heading 2, etc. within a Word Document


----------

